# Status of supported architectures



## sidetone (Jun 26, 2021)

32bit architectures were lowered to tier-2 support or removed.

RISC-V and ARM architecture support was improved upstream. Sparc64 support was dropped, because it was the only architecture left not well supported by Clang.

(From the latest issue of FreeBSD Journal.)








						Platforms
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



(Tier-4 means unsupported)

Interesting notes:

RISC-V is an open-source standard that has both proprietary and opensource processors.
RISC-V and ARM are reduced instruction set computing (RISC) processors


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Interesting note: RISC-V is an open-source standard that has both proprietary and opensource processors.


Interesting to me is that Intel has made friends with SiFive.





						Intel Will Offer SiFive RISC-V CPUs on 7nm, Plans Own Dev Platform | ExtremeTech
					

Intel and SiFive are teaming up to make RISC-V platforms more widely available and bring high-performance RISC-V CPUs to 7nm. ...




					www.extremetech.com
				



They seem to botch everything they touch for killing small competitors..
Compute stick
Edison (Atom + quark)
Arundio clone (Galileo with quark)


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 28, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Arduino clone (Galileo with quark)


I have to agree. I got gifted one of these and I love it because it looks awesome. I just don't quite know what to do with it 

The Intel engineers spent some free time getting Debian *just* about running on it but it is so non-standard that this was about it. Apparently it is also missing some features from the official intel spec that some 32bit programs will just crash.

As for using it as an actual hobbyist electronics component... well, it is far too expensive for that!


----------

